# Intel-Centrino WLan with ipw2200 problem

## Javaretto

Hi Gentoo-People

I've got an Intel Centrino Notebook and I'm trying to install the Wireless-Card. For this, I first activated some Modules in the Kernel (as described everywhere):

[ * ] Cryptographic API

<M> ARC4 cipher algorithm

<M> CRC32c CRC algorithm

[ * ] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

Then I made

```
emerge ipw2200

emerge wireless-tools
```

But now, a

```
iwconfig
```

gives me the following:

```
lo       no wireless extensions

eth0     no wireless extensions
```

In all the manuals, they say, that there should be an eth1, but there is no... Do I have to configure this anywhere??

Thnx for the help...

Raphael

----------

## Voltago

Hm...

```
modprobe ipw2200
```

?

----------

## Javaretto

Sorry, yes... I forgot to say this...

I also made

```
modprobe ipw2200
```

----------

## Voltago

Ok, so try

```
rmmod ipw2200

modprobe ipw2200

dmesg | grep ipw
```

What does it say?

----------

## Javaretto

```
# dmesg | grep ipw

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.0

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: failed to send TX_POWER command

ipw2200: Unable to initialize device after 5 attempts.

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:02:09.0 failed with error -5
```

----------

## Javaretto

I just found out, that the firmware_class module is not able to be loaded. Probably, that's the problem.

```
# modprobe firmware_class

# dmesg | grep firmware

firmware_class_init: class_register failed

firmware_class_init: class_register failed
```

Why could this happen?

----------

## Voltago

Is ipw2200-firmware installed? What are the contents of /lib/firmware?

----------

## swimfan

I had this very same problem.  Make sure that you have emerged ipw2200-firmware, and that your /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent script is pointing to /lib/firmware, the FIRMWARE_DIR variable specifically.  Works fine on my Dell 600m with centrino.

----------

## LiquidGaia

this should get it up and running:

add the following to /etc/portage/package.keywords

net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86

net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware ~x86

then run

emerge net-wireless/ipw2200

emerge net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

do your modprobe ipw2200

iwconfig should list it...

goodluck

----------

## Javaretto

Thnx for the replies!

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure that you have emerged ipw2200-firmware

 The firmware should be installed properly (I mean, that's what portage tells me)

 *Quote:*   

> and that your /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent script is pointing to /lib/firmware, the FIRMWARE_DIR variable specifically.

 I just checked this, and it seems to be all right! There is already a

```
FIRMWARE_DIR=/lib/firmware
```

 *Quote:*   

> add the following to /etc/portage/package.keywords 
> 
> net-wireless/ipw2200 ~x86 
> 
> net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware ~x86

 I did the same by using ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~x86'...

But still the same problem... Firmware's not loading...

----------

## Javaretto

So, does really nobody have an idea of how to fix this??  :Sad: 

----------

## Voltago

So it would appear. Perhaps you should report to the appropriate mailing list:

http://lists.sourceforge.net/mailman/listinfo/ipw2100-devel

----------

## Adamal

quick question are you sure you have the ipw2200 wireless card and not the ipw2100?

----------

## Javaretto

 *Quote:*   

> quick question are you sure you have the ipw2200 wireless card and not the ipw2100

 I am quite because it also used to work on SUSE (which I used before)...

So, what could be the reason for firmware_class module not being loaded? Could there be another module missing?Last edited by Javaretto on Sun Feb 06, 2005 10:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Voltago

 *Javaretto wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   quick question are you sure you have the ipw2200 wireless card and not the ipw2100 I am quite because it also used to work on SUSE (which I used before)...

 

Did you use the _very same_ version on SuSE? Because if you did, then the problem must be in your configuration or system setup, not in the driver.

----------

## Javaretto

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Did you use the _very same_ version on SuSE? Because if you did, then the problem must be in your configuration or system setup, not in the driver.

 I guess, I used an older version...

I also think, it's not the driver, but just me having something not configured or not installed... But what could it be??

----------

## Javaretto

Doesn't anyone have any other idea??

----------

